# Hot climates and bathing



## jacquisr (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello,

have been reading the threads with interest but still in a little doubt on frequency. Very newby "mums" and in the we dont want to do anything wrong phase. Living in Dubai and apartment. Our little guys go through climate change which is rough, comfortable 24-26 celcius inside and at walk time 40-45. So if I go on the smell test alone, I would be bathing them every 3-4 days....any suggestions on what is appropriate grooming levels for dogs that live in extreme temperatures would be greatful...oh, and if anyone knows an on-line store for the products that will ship overseas?

thanks a lot
Jacqui


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome. I don't have an answer for you. Where I live it gets hot and very cold. I keep my guys in puppy cuts. I give them a bath about every 10-14 days. 3-4 days seems like too much. In the colder months I put coats and sweaters on them if they seem cold.


----------



## jacquisr (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Linda...we'll try pushing it out further. currenly do them once a week. will a rinse off inbetween (water only) irritate?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I rinse their paws if they need it. I use aloe baby wipes in between. I just rub them all over and it freshens them up. I just don't like to bathe them too much because I feel it washes away their natural oils.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't go by a smell test alone -- My guys will start to 'sniff up' at about 7 days, and I'm tempted to give them a bath then. But what I really look for is how their coat feels. If it feels heavy - oily - dirty - then I say it's time for a bath. That usually is every 10 - 14 days. Depending upon their coat length I may use a human hair product for the conditioner (e. Panteen) when it's quite long to a commercial dog conditioner (eg. Kelco Ultra Silk -- Makes their coat very soft and fluffy) when they are in a puppy cut. The heavy human conditioner seems to attract more dirt and oils than the commercial dog conditioner does, but then too that may be my rinsing technique and or just the fact that longer fur is more of an attractant. 

As a side note -- My SIL has cousins (currently visiting here) from Dubai. Small World!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jacquisr said:


> Thanks Linda...we'll try pushing it out further. currenly do them once a week. will a rinse off inbetween (water only) irritate?


Kodi is in full coat, and has been bathed just about weekly since he was a tiny puppy. His coat is beautiful, and the vet has said that it's fine to bathe him this frequently as long as I use good quality shampoo and a good conditioner.

Kodi's body and feet are white, and he can get pretty mucky on walks in the woods. So he often ges his feet and belly washed (or at least rinsed) a time or two in between baths. Even if I just rinse his legs, I usually add a little conditioner to the rinse water. This might not be important with a short haired Hav, but with Kodi's long feathers, it's much easier to comb them out when they are well conditioned.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I give Whimsy a bath every 7 to 10 days. She gets brushed and combed everyday and I use baby wipes on her paws and private parts everyday also. Her paws sometimes needs washing off depending on how much she is running around outside. With her color I see every speck of dirt on her LOL. She never really smells 'doggy'.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I lived in Bombay and would go to Delhi for visits with my Tzu Mr Singh, the streets are very dirty in both places one is hot and humid or rainy the other is Hot in summer months. I always kept a bunch of doggie t shirts one size larger and would put them on him at walk times this kept his belly and side hair from dragging through the streets afterwards I would use a bowl with water and non rinse doggy shampoo, then dry the feet with a towel. I bathed him once a week. We did have a servent assigned to care for his needs if I was away or sick and he was very good at remembering the shirt and cleaning the feet.


----------



## jacquisr (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks a lot for all the tips...will definately try the t-shirt. that with the feet washing should do the trick. hopefully we'll get an early winter and they will get a reprieve. we quickly realized our little guy needed a friend to play with to cover the half day I'm at work...she arrived last week, it's hilarious to watch them particularly in the mad puppy hour!!


----------



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi there. I'm in Abu Dhabi & have 2 Havanese - a boy & a girl (lulu & Pitsy). We can have a UAE play date! I shower my 2 every couple of weeks and have them in puppy cut all the time & have them groomed every 6 weeks or so. I get them done at Pets Habitat in Barsha and would definitely recommend them.


----------

